

Show HN: Conjure - A launcher for Android - gotosleep
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iojess.conjure

======
eranation
I was waiting for something like this (translate, thought about writing, and
then realized someone without 2 kids and a mortgage will beat me to it) after
getting the infamous dumb search and being forced to install go launcher / use
gensture search. This is actually what I was missing for my galaxy s III to
save it from being replaced with an iPhone 5 (ok, google maps is an added
argument, but this is was beaten to death already). Thank you, and please say
no to any acqui hire attempts from Google (and get a good lawyer in case Apple
sue you for violating omni search patents).

~~~
gotosleep
Glad to save you from a switch to iPhone! Yeah, the Google offerings just
don't do what I want in a launcher app. I feel like I did something right
because I ended up using the app all the time; it's pretty much my interface
for my phone at this point.

~~~
mulya
Just like ctrl+3 in eclipse, command space in a Mac, win key in Windows. Find
stuff by text is by far faster than anything else I can think of

------
Semaphor
No trial? It's not exactly the kind of app I can test in 15 minutes.

~~~
moystard
I would be happy to give it a go as well, a 7 days trial good be a good idea,
or a alfred'ish model.

------
iuqiddis
This works great. It's fast and responsive. Just one comment/request: Maybe
allow the user to position the web searches at the bottom of more relevant
items in the result. So for example, if I search gmail, it should be the first
item. Right now, the first 4 items are : Search 'gmail' using Browser, Search
'gmail' using Chrome, Search 'gmail' using Dolphin, Search 'gmail' using
Firefox. Then gmail shows up. If i had a smaller phone, I'd have to scroll
down to see the most relevant item.

~~~
gotosleep
Conjure actually learns from your selections. So, if you search for gmail &
then tap the Gmail app, it should be the first result the next time you make
the same search.

~~~
rcthompson
I think the point is that if those are always the first 4 choices for every
new query, it could get annoying quickly. Also, aren't those 4 suggestions
redundant? Shouldn't it just have a single "search the web" suggestion, which
pops up the standard browser selection dialog and allow the user to choose the
default?

~~~
d4n3
Exactly, I have about 8 browsers installed and I find this very annoying. Your
suggestion fixes this nicely.

------
colig
Does this replace the homescreen like Apex Launcher and Nova Launcher? It
doesn't seem to be that kind of launcher, from looking at the screenshots.

~~~
gotosleep
No, it doesn't. It's a launcher more in the vein of Alfred for OSX, Gnome-Do
for Linux, or Launchy for Windows.

------
mlarsen
I'd love the possibility to add aliases for certain applications.

On my (Danish) Galaxy S3 the calendar is named "S-Planlægger". It would be
nice to just be able to type in "cal" for it to start.

Aliases for specific bookmarks would also be nice.

~~~
gotosleep
I plan on supporting that in the near future. Thanks for checking out the app!

------
wib
How does this improve on Quickdroid? Can I run scripts with it? tasker
integration?

~~~
gotosleep
Interesting, I hadn't heard of Quickdroid until now. I just tried it out and
it is pretty good, but I still think Conjure is better.

Here are a few things Conjure can do that Quickdroid can't: \- Abbreviations.
Searching for "gv" in Conjure produces the google voice app, in Quickdroid
nothing \- Toggles, Conjure provides access to a bunch of different toggles \-
Volume, Conjure provides access to all the volume controls

There are a few features in Quickdroid that I like which Conjure doesn't have,
namely the Quick Launch feature. I'll be adding that ASAP.

~~~
wib
That's cool. I'll definitely buy your app in the future if you incorporate a
Tasker plugin. <http://tasker.dinglisch.net/developers.html>

~~~
DanielHimmelein
Quickdroid can also search for abbreviations. You just have to enable this in
the settings. It is not activated by default.

------
malkia
LOL - Was I the only one that read this as Clojure - A Launcher For Android!

------
gotosleep
A little late, but I made a webpage that goes over the features and provides a
pretty comprehensive demo: <http://c.onjure.com>

